
Is 5G Spelling Our Doom? How EM Waves Can Hurt - lightlyused
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4pxw4tYeCU&t=637s
======
the_hoser
I was about to link this exact video if it turned out this was an actual
anti-5G video. I'd forgotten the original title, so it didn't click.

I love Mehdi Sadaghdar's work.

~~~
lightlyused
This is such a good video about 5G and rf in general.

